# leopard geckos so boring



## iggyziggy (Sep 30, 2010)

leopard geckos must be the one lizard, that's a bore. in cave all day at night same, lol, might get a owl


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

Mine are active all night...dawn, dusk. A lot through the day too...

Maybe the problem is you?


----------



## Scimthar (Jun 16, 2010)

I think it has more to do with them being extremely common, somehow (and don't ask me because I don't get the whole rarer = better) that makes them undesirable. 

In all honesty, I've never owned a Leo so I wouldn't be able to tell, but they look stunning.


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

Scimthar said:


> I think it has more to do with them being extremely common, somehow (and don't ask me because I don't get the whole rarer = better) that makes them undesirable.
> 
> In all honesty, I've never owned a Leo so I wouldn't be able to tell, but they look stunning.


You should! They are lovely:flrt:


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

Me-thinks this is going to turn into a thread bashing the OP. Thats how it goes right? Someone says their opinions and we slate them. Lol!


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

Melonhelmet said:


> Me-thinks this is going to turn into a thread bashing the OP. Thats how it goes right? Someone says their opinions and we slate them. Lol!


Spot on! 
go on take a shot! lol

In all seriousness though (to the OP),
What kind of setup do you have? maybe something's a miss? Maybe you need to make his/her environment more mentally/physically stimulating? If they are not active when they are supposed to be then there MAY be a problem...

Or, maybe Leo's AREN'T for you, 
is it your first? 
Do you have any other reptiles?
What exactly are you looking for in a lizard/reptile/pet?

All valid questions and maybe you should be asking yourself them...
Because if you have become bored of your pet than this can lead to disinterest in upkeep and COULD lead to neglect...and we don't want this, not one bit


----------



## heather king (Sep 9, 2009)

I must say I feel the same, very sweet to look at but they never did much,We got them for our son,but because they were always sleeping so to say, we rehomed them, Now cresty they are fun to watch,

Hxx


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi

But cute to cuddle, mine loves his head stroked, licks his lips & looks at you with his cute little eye's. :blush:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

My geckos are weird lol they come out during the day lol... everything around me is weird for that matter lmao


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

I love my geckos i does


----------



## Kalouda (Sep 1, 2010)

Surely you knew this before you got the gecko? Mine is fine, sleeps alot during the day but still quite active during day and night. what set up do you have?


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

You know I love my Leos. But if I am honest they are often not the most active of lizards. And just like any animal (or person for that matter) some have less "personality" than others. Some of my Leos do little more than eat and sleep. Others are so full of personality they keep me amused for hours. To say that they are all boring is wrong IMO. But that is just my opinion. There are some types of lizard that I can't quite "take to" either.


----------



## iggyziggy (Sep 30, 2010)

Kalouda said:


> Surely you knew this before you got the gecko? Mine is fine, sleeps alot during the day but still quite active during day and night. what set up do you have?


shes in a viv with everthing she needs, she just seems very shy to me


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

iggyziggy said:


> shes in a viv with everthing she needs, she just seems very shy to me



Maybe cause you've gotten bored and already talking about other animals instead of taking the time to get her used to you?


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

must admit i don think there boring either mines is very active and i see her for hours druing while basking under her uv and theres always food of some sort in there for her to chase down throughout the day and all night she does is climb about even attepmts to climd the glass


----------



## GECKO=] (Apr 5, 2009)

iggyziggy said:


> leopard geckos must be the one lizard, that's a bore. in cave all day at night same, lol, might get a owl


Do u have 1
if yes, then you need to get your facts right do some research like what the :censor: out of all the lizards in the world you decided to make a thread on, how you think geckos are boring, seriously.

if no then you are obviously the bore to ur gecko and the tank you have it in is :censor: you need to malke it more exiting like a big rock so it can lie on it and you can see it :gasp: that would be fascinating for you wouldnt it 

geckos arent like dogs or cats you dont roll about and play with them and dont expext the gecko to be running round the tank and doing hopscoth they r a nocturnal animal and you should give them respect for that.

regards


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

Leos are like having a nan.

They poo and wee everywhere and then you have to clean it up as they sleep.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

I must admit I struggle with geckos in general I do like fan footed geckos and tokays and I think many other species like cresties and day geckos are stunning but I don't think ill ever own a gecko. This doesn't make them boring just not somethinh that catches my attention maybe your the same? Ive kept skinks, anoles frogs terrapins inverts amd nothing has ever excited me more than agamas although I'm quite fond of monitors


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

GECKO=] said:


> Do u have 1
> if yes, then you need to get your facts right do some research like what the :censor: out of all the lizards in the world you decided to make a thread on, how you think geckos are boring, seriously.
> 
> if no then you are obviously the bore to ur gecko and the tank you have it in is sh:censor:t you need to malke it more exiting like a big rock so it can lie on it and you can see it :gasp: that would be fascinating for you wouldnt it
> ...


Calm down mate no need to be rude


----------



## GECKO=] (Apr 5, 2009)

wildlifewarrior said:


> Leos are like having a nan.
> 
> They poo and wee everywhere and then you have to clean it up as they sleep.


i dont see why you take it so negative 

i love cleaning my geckos, and holding them watching them when they r awake and when they are asleep i admire my geckos you obviously see it as a chore if you have one wich it looks like you do the way you no so much about them then you should pass it on to someon who doesnt take it as a chore.


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

GECKO=] said:


> i dont see why you take it so negative
> 
> i love cleaning my geckos, and holding them watching them when they r awake and when they are asleep i admire my geckos you obviously see it as a chore if you have one wich it looks like you do the way you no so much about them then you should pass it on to someon who doesnt take it as a chore.


Maybe if you learnt to not be so negative on LIFE you would see that i was having a life.

ive got over 50 leos by the way...and a a bucket load of other geckos...by would i give one away when i breed,import and sell them for a living?


----------



## GECKO=] (Apr 5, 2009)

why dont you breed something you dont take as a chore huh?


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

GECKO=] said:


> why dont you breed something you dont take as a chore huh?


what on earth are you talking about?
Who takes what as a chore....i thought we had already established the humour being portrayed here......lets stop being a menopausal Mandy and cheer up hey?

Also i breed alot of things i enjoy....hence enjoying my job


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

wildlifewarrior said:


> what on earth are you talking about?
> Who takes what as a chore....i thought we had already established the humour being portrayed here......lets stop being a menopausal Mandy and cheer up hey?
> 
> Also i breed alot of things i enjoy....hence enjoying my job


I saw the list of what you're breeding and it's massive! Out of interest. What do you do for a living? Are you a professional breeder?


----------



## Scimthar (Jun 16, 2010)

Again, I don't own Leos, but just had a random thought. Considering they are nocturnal, would it be possible to fool them to think the day is night and vice versa?

As in, turning up the temperatures and lights at night and turn off the lights during the day?

/random


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

wildlifewarrior said:


> Leos are like having a nan.
> 
> They poo and wee everywhere and then you have to clean it up as they sleep.


Oi! I take exception to that - I'm a Nan. The only time I poo and wee everywhere is when I'm pi**ed. 

Was funny tho.


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

wildlifewarrior said:


> Leos are like having a nan.
> 
> They poo and wee everywhere and then you have to clean it up as they sleep.


i love my leos but this made me proper laugh quote of the day


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

Tombo46 said:


> I saw the list of what you're breeding and it's massive! Out of interest. What do you do for a living? Are you a professional breeder?


i am a reptile importor and breeder



jools said:


> Oi! I take exception to that - I'm a Nan. The only time I poo and wee everywhere is when I'm pi**ed.
> 
> Was funny tho.


wow a nan at 35...:gasp: wind tunnel springs to mind



yellrat said:


> i love my leos but this made me proper laugh quote of the day


thank you muchly:flrt:


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

iggyziggy said:


> shes in a viv with everthing she needs, she just seems very shy to me



Maybe its YOU that bores her and she cant be bothered to try to stimulate your reptile needs. Get a photo of her on and we will see if she smiles for the camera. :lol2:


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

wildlifewarrior said:


> Leos are like having a nan.
> 
> They poo and wee everywhere and then you have to clean it up as they sleep.


Gawd help you when SleepyD sees this (even though it might be true :whistling2.....hark, is that the sound of chainsaws revving I hear??


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

wildlifewarrior said:


> Leos are like having a nan.
> 
> They poo and wee everywhere and then you have to clean it up as they sleep.


Oi! whats with dissing nans and grans .... have you know I'm well housed-trained....... even after a few wee drams I'm good :Na_Na_Na_Na:



olivine said:


> Gawd help you when SleepyD sees this (*even though it might be true* :whistling2.....hark, is that the sound of chainsaws revving I hear??


:hmm: think I'll be having a conversation later with Mark about how much you really really want a python :whistling2:


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

olivine said:


> Gawd help you when SleepyD sees this (even though it might be true :whistling2.....hark, is that the sound of chainsaws revving I hear??


Oi....dont try and joke....as my godson always tells the girls in his class

"you need a willy to be silly"



SleepyD said:


> Oi! whats with dissing nans and grans .... have you know I'm well housed-trained....... even after a few wee drams I'm good :Na_Na_Na_Na:


i do not dis Nans or grans...infact much of my internet search history is full of ...... actually it may be a good time to stop speaking


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

olivine said:


> Gawd help you when SleepyD sees this (even though it might be true :whistling2.....hark, is that the sound of chainsaws revving I hear??


Teehee heeeeee. 
Some of my leo's are nosey little buggers, as soon as you walk in to our rep room they come to the front of the viv to see if you have come to feed them........ or have a spare locust for a treat. They mooch around their rubs day and night, some of em have one man rock star parties and trash their rubs too. :lol2:


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

SleepyD said:


> Oi! whats with dissing nans and grans .... have you know I'm well housed-trained....... even after a few wee drams I'm good :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> :hmm: think I'll be having a conversation later with Mark about how much you really really want a python :whistling2:


Haha, snakessssies is goodssssssiessssssssss...........................
:whistling2:


----------



## lil_noodle (Jul 4, 2007)

Really guys does every thread have to turn into a bashing ? :bash:

Ive found that my Leo's are the least bit active but i still love them. Ive just got them a 4 foot viv to see if that makes them more spontanious during the day or night but i wont hold my breath lol


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

heather king said:


> I must say I feel the same, very sweet to look at but they never did much,We got them for our son,but because they were always sleeping so to say, we rehomed them, Now cresty they are fun to watch,
> 
> Hxx


TOTALLY agree, re-homed my leos too because they were boring whoops I mean they weren't for me or I was doing something wrong LOL

But cresties they're FAB love watching them and enjoy interacting with them too, wonderful little creatures I could easily have millions :flrt:


----------



## heather king (Sep 9, 2009)

NaomiR said:


> TOTALLY agree, re-homed my leos too because they were boring whoops I mean they weren't for me or I was doing something wrong LOL
> 
> But cresties they're FAB love watching them and enjoy interacting with them too, wonderful little creatures I could easily have millions :flrt:



You can never have too many cresty's I am on the look out for adult female, so if anyone has one for salein SW let me know!!!..lol

Hxx


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

Big Red One said:


> Haha, snakessssies is goodssssssiessssssssss...........................
> :whistling2:


Oi you, behave :whip:

Must resist temptation :shock:


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

lil_noodle said:


> Really guys does every thread have to turn into a bashing ? :bash:


For the life of me I can't see where there is any "bashing" - can anyone else? - is it just me being thick? 

I thought most of us were just good-naturedly joshing.


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

jools said:


> For the life of me I can't see where there is any "bashing" - can anyone else? - *is it just me being thick? *
> 
> I thought most of us were just good-naturedly joshing.


most likely....


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

wildlifewarrior said:


> most likely....


And I thought you were a gentleman.....................but there again, I also believe in fairies. Ginnerone told me they were for real.


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

jools said:


> And I thought you were a gentleman.....................but there again, I do believe in fairies. Ginnerone told me they were for real.


fairies are real..... haven't you see the graham Norton show?


----------



## trw (Mar 2, 2009)

My leo is great, and although not the most active animal, she still seems to have some sort of personality. she watches me from her viv while i move about my room, and one time i forgot to close the viv door, so spent about an hour searching for her only to find she had been watching me the whole time from behind some books on the floor.



Tombo46 said:


> I saw the list of what you're breeding and it's massive! Out of interest. What do you do for a living? Are you a professional breeder?


just out of interest, where could i find this list?


----------



## suze (May 31, 2009)

its true they arent all action adventure but i love the very bones of my isabella she is divine. introducing the odd new bit of bark , plant ,hide box etc keeps things interesting for her , maybe have a couple u interchange ? im not saying turn their whole habitat upside down on a regular basis however as this may cause distress ! whilst waiting for ur leo to do something u could amuse yourself no end with spray foam, tuppaware boxes ,polystyrene and grout to make multi storey caves/hides to play in/on (the leo not you...lol)
alternatively re-home him and get a cheeky beardy !


----------



## madmully (Mar 27, 2010)

*they cant play hopscotch*

:lol2:


GECKO=] said:


> Do u have 1
> if yes, then you need to get your facts right do some research like what the :censor: out of all the lizards in the world you decided to make a thread on, how you think geckos are boring, seriously.
> 
> if no then you are obviously the bore to ur gecko and the tank you have it in is :censor: you need to malke it more exiting like a big rock so it can lie on it and you can see it :gasp: that would be fascinating for you wouldnt it
> ...


----------



## suze (May 31, 2009)

forgot to say , she loves me too!:flrt:


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

jools said:


> And I thought you were a gentleman.....................but there again, I also believe in fairies. Ginnerone told me they were for real.


Fairies are real Jools. Just look at Boy George.


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

Melonhelmet said:


> Fairies are real Jools. Just look at Boy George.


Aye, but gentlemen on RFUK aren't....:whistling2:


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

I love my leo, whenever I'm in my room he pokes his head out, checks out what's going on...


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

olivine said:


> Aye, but gentlemen on RFUK aren't....:whistling2:


Oi! I Take exception to that!

I actually put the toilet seat down again today.


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

MrMike said:


> Oi! I Take exception to that!
> 
> I actually put the toilet seat down again today.


:gasp: the toilet seat goes down :whistling2:


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

Maybe reptiles aren't for you. Stick to mammals...


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Aw thats sad  I love my leo's and find them quite interesting to watch. They each have their own little personality too.


----------



## lil_noodle (Jul 4, 2007)

jools said:


> For the life of me I can't see where there is any "bashing" - can anyone else? - is it just me being thick?
> 
> I thought most of us were just good-naturedly joshing.


 
This:
Originally Posted by *GECKO=]*  
_Do u have 1
if yes, then you need to get your facts right do some research like what the :censor: out of all the lizards in the world you decided to make a thread on, how you think geckos are boring, seriously.

if no then you are obviously the bore to ur gecko and the tank you have it in is :censor: you need to malke it more exiting like a big rock so it can lie on it and you can see it :gasp: that would be fascinating for you wouldnt it 

geckos arent like dogs or cats you dont roll about and play with them and dont expext the gecko to be running round the tank and doing hopscoth they r a nocturnal animal and you should give them respect for that.

regards_

_Seems a little bashy to me.._


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

i would never call my leo boring! 
when ever im in the room i can always look over to him staring at me with "nom nom" eyes.:mf_dribble:
all the other leos iv had havnt been as excitable as him , but i wouldnt have swapped them for anything else.:no1:


----------



## sargie (Nov 28, 2010)

ive only had my leo for about 3 weeks and she now comes out in the day and she is out all night. I love watching her hunt locusts and they are great to handle they always seem to make a bee line to lay on the back of your neck.

We now have a beardie also so that entertains us in the day and then when it's lights out for her we have the leo for entertainment.

@ op if you want a none boring pet get a dog lol. My staffy is nutts never a dull moment


----------



## lil_noodle (Jul 4, 2007)

sargie said:


> ive only had my leo for about 3 weeks and she now comes out in the day and she is out all night. I love watching her hunt locusts and they are great to handle they always seem to make a bee line to lay on the back of your neck.
> 
> We now have a beardie also so that entertains us in the day and then when it's lights out for her we have the leo for entertainment.
> 
> @ op if you want a none boring pet get a dog lol. My staffy is nutts never a dull moment


I dont find them boring, a little inactive but ive just moved them to a 4foot viv so hoping they move about a bit more. And no there is never a dull moment with a staff! :lol2:


----------



## Superarty (Feb 5, 2011)

My Leo spends most of her time sitting at the back of her cave, but when I get her out for a play she's the very soul of inquisitiveness, she keeps trying to see what's down the end of her bed. She may not do that much, but she has a lot of personality- she watches me from her cave when I'm working, and sits out at the front of her viv most mornings, then slowly leaves once she knows I'm awake. 
They don't have to be active to be awesome.


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

My leo has her quiet times and her active times. She can go a few days without doing much, but always watches me out her cave. Then she has her active days by climbing everything and its really entertaining to watch. Feeding time is always great to watch also


----------



## leopard gecko 23456 (Dec 19, 2021)

lol beef


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

leopard gecko 23456 said:


> lol beef


It's a 10 year old thread. 
Why bother making an inane comment on such an old and frankly irrelevant thread that includes homophobic comments??


----------



## leopard gecko 23456 (Dec 19, 2021)

calm down mate what ya problam god get a grip this is ment to be a place where people get on you dont like that do you tut tut tut


----------

